

Show HN: songspin.fm - Discover, stream and share music - fyrite
http://songspin.fm/

======
fyrite
Built v1.0 in a week. The idea is stumbleupon meets hypemachine. Currently
using soundcloud as the data source. Any and all feedback is appreciated!

